# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دور زدن billing در گوگل

## mohajer68

سلام 
برای این که بتونم از گوگل مپ استفاده کنم ارور میده میگه باید billing رو فعال کنی وقتی میخوام فعال کنم میگه اطلاعاتت + کارت اعتباری رو بزن ، من هم که ندارم 
آیا راهی هست بدون این ها بتونم در حد محدود از گوگل مپ استفاده کنم ؟
اپ من بازدید کمی داره و برای افراد خواصی  طراحی شده 
درواقع میخوام از api استفاده کنم اما اطلاعات کارت اعتباری نزنم
من قبلا هیچ مشکلی نداشتم برای استفاده از api ها و این سیستم پرداخت ها رو نداشت اما مشخصه تغییر کرده

----------


## hharddy

یک سری سایت خارجی هستند که جستجو کنید اطلاعات کارت بانکی فیک ارائه میدن ولی باز هم پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون 6 ماه رایگان میتونید استفاده کنید بعد از اون باید پول پرداخت کنید
بهتره از نقشه های ایرانی استفاده کنید.

----------


## mohajer68

هزینه نقشه های ایرانی خیلی بالا بود قبلا
شما از کدوم سایت پیشنهاد میدید استفاده کنم ؟
اطلاعات فیک جواب نمیده من اول از همه این رو تست کردم اما انگار که سیستمشون رو به مستر کارت وصل کرده باشن و آنلاین استلام بگیرند همون لحظه متوجه فیک بودنش میشه

----------


## shgh88

> یک سری سایت خارجی هستند که جستجو کنید اطلاعات کارت بانکی فیک ارائه میدن ولی باز هم پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون 6 ماه رایگان میتونید استفاده کنید بعد از اون باید پول پرداخت کنید
> بهتره از نقشه های ایرانی استفاده کنید.


سرویسهای ایرانی فقط نقشه ایران رو میتونن ساپورت کنن نه کل جهان رو مثل گوگل مپ .

----------

